# Ball Perf. Mason, Sample?



## botlenut (Feb 19, 2010)

Howdy everyone, I was wondering if I could get some input on this interesting little Ball Perfect Mason Jar. Its clear, and measures just under 3.5" tall with the cap on. The base is 3" across. The base has an off center #4. The lip is smooth, and not ground. I looked through my Red Book 9, but was unable to find it. A few people I have told about it, have referred to it as a Ball Salesmans Sample. Is there any truth to that? I welcome any and all opinions. Thanks.


----------



## woody (Feb 19, 2010)

I think that size is a half pint.
 Put 8 ounces in it and see if it fills it up.


----------



## botlenut (Feb 19, 2010)

Good point Woody, I just checked, it does hold exactly 8 ounces.


----------



## woody (Feb 19, 2010)

I believe the salesman sample bottle were smaller than that.


----------



## coreya (Feb 19, 2010)

thats a #277 in the red book listed at 2-4$. the salesman samples were the size of the salt & pepper shakers but with a solid lid and rubber seal one square one round and an underlined ball.


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 19, 2010)

Is it clear or blue tinted,? In my Redbook 9, the blue tinted is $8-10 and the clear is not listed.


----------



## botlenut (Feb 20, 2010)

coreya, thanks for the R. B. #, It is by far the smallest Ball I have come across. Good to know the details of The Salesman's Sample. I will watch for those.  In my opinion, some of the prices given in the Red Book are unrealistic. Maybe because mine is a couple years old, I dont know. $8-10 for a Half Pint Ball?
   Cobaltbot, It is a clear jar. I see a couple aqua ones on the Bay, already at 5 times their R.B. Value. Thats likely where mine will go with no Reserve, being I'm not really a Jar Guy. I got it mid-week at a country auction, with a couple other bottles.
   Thanks for the info everyone.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Feb 20, 2010)

Redbook #277 - half pint in clear is $4-$6 in RB 10.  
 Here's photo of salesman's sample jars - they stand a little under 3" tall.


----------

